# Ways to minister to the aged



## christiana (Mar 14, 2009)

LETTERS TO THE AGED

Five letters by Archibald Alexander are of great value and contain needed information that would be of great help in ministering to the older population. I have printed them off to read and benefit from as they tell us how to live out our life in a way pleasing to our Lord, even to the very end!


----------

